
Assembly Bill No. 168 - diggernet
https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billTextClient.xhtml?bill_id=201720180AB168
======
MagicPropmaker
What problem is the CA legislature trying to fix, and how will they be able to
determine if this legislation fixes it?

~~~
georgeecollins
The idea is that employers ask employees their salary history. I believe some
studies show that this tends to perpetuate pay bias. Also, most career people
will advise against sharing that information.

Interestingly, I work for a movie company, where all work is contracted. For
directors, screenwriters, stars, etc. It is very traditional to base pay on
your "quote" = what you got paid last time. Now they can't ask what the person
got paid last time.

~~~
mc32
Don’t employers have other methods to ascertain a prospective employers salary
or pay history other than asking directly?

Not that it should be any of a company’s business, but if they want that info
they can get it. That said many cos. use salary services to inform
compensation.

~~~
jkaplowitz
Getting and using a particular candidate's salary history from a third-party
source during the hiring process is also forbidden by this law. It doesn't
just cover the candidate being asked directly.

Aggregate salary data, not specific to the individual, remains allowed.

------
microcolonel
Anyone have insight into what the effect of this was? It seems to me that
selecting for shrewdness is something that would be a bit harder after a law
like this, and I'd be interested to hear what strategies are used to replace
that signal in hiring.

~~~
swiftcoder
It's a bit late to determine shrewdness when you've already extended an offer
to the candidate...

~~~
microcolonel
Not sure what you mean, why would you wait that long to ask about salary info?
Most of the time when I've been asked this in Ontario, it's asked in the
introduction, not _after extending an offer_.

------
dickeytk
tl;dr: California banned asking for salary information in job interviews.

This happened 10/2017 and took effect 01/2018 though—I'm not really sure why
it was posted today.

~~~
microcolonel
> _tl;dr: California banned asking for salary information in job interviews._

They also prohibited seeking salary information from third parties to affect
decisions on whether to hire and for how much.

